# Coney Beach Pleasure Park, Porthcawl



## editor (Jan 1, 2009)

It looks like it's on its last legs these days. Anyone been recently?





























More: http://www.urban75.org/photos/wales/coney-beach-porthcawl.html


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 2, 2009)

Excellent pictures ! Looks like its brother park in Brooklyn - very sad really that its not getting the investment - thoguh we can but hope.


Havent been for well over 30 years but it used to be a highlight of a day out for an hour in the fair.! (that and the miniature railway that used to run at right angles to the fair - along the promenade.   

Porthcawl always was a town of 2 divides - the posh end at Rest Bay and the largest caravan site in Europe at Trecco Bay.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 2, 2009)

Went to Porthcawl a while ago, for the first time after having lived in Cardiff for nearly a decade. Christ! That "pleasure" park doesn't look like it's seen a lick of paint in 30 years. It was really quite a depressing experience, and it was the first time *in my life* I've ever chucked an ice cream onto the sand cos it tasted so rank 

Astonishing that such beautiful coastline & beaches can be so spoiled by human encroachment. Makes me wonder, though, with the way things are going now, if there won't be a revival of "local" cheap holidays.


----------



## nwnm (Jan 2, 2009)

Col_Buendia said:


> Went to Porthcawl a while ago, for the first time after having lived in Cardiff for nearly a decade. Christ! That "pleasure" park doesn't look like it's seen a lick of paint in 30 years. It was really quite a depressing experience, and it was the first time *in my life* I've ever chucked an ice cream onto the sand cos it tasted so rank
> 
> Astonishing that such beautiful coastline & beaches can be so spoiled by human encroachment. Makes me wonder, though, with the way things are going now, if there won't be a revival of "local" cheap holidays.



Followed by a revival of bank holiday punch ups by any chance?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 2, 2009)

nwnm said:


> Followed by a revival of bank holiday punch ups by any chance?



Only if you're offering!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 3, 2009)

Expensive foreign holidays.... cheap local holidays?

http://www.independent.co.uk/travel...-price-hikes-on-package-holidays-1222844.html


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 3, 2009)

I went a couple of years ago to go to the beach there. It looks like its decayed quite a bit in a relatively short time
Its probably deserted for most of the year Id suspect


----------



## Belushi (Jan 4, 2009)

25 years since I was last there, half our village used to go to Trecco Bay for the Miners Holidays and get into fights at the Jolly Sailor with the Rhondda people 

Great memories, the funfair would be the highlight of the week, it seemed huge and exciting to me as a nipper.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 4, 2009)

I went about 2 yrs ago. Such a sad sight. 
I loved Porthcawl and Coney Beach years ago. We all did as kids. Magical place. Not now.....


----------



## m4rk (Jan 4, 2009)

I have never been there but it looks like it might be a nice little day trip. Can you just go in and wander around or are these old buildings in a gated area? Is any of it still operational?


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2009)

m4rk said:


> I have never been there but it looks like it might be a nice little day trip. Can you just go in and wander around or are these old buildings in a gated area? Is any of it still operational?


The funfair is open in the summer (least it was last year) and you can walk around the rest of the area.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 4, 2009)

That looks so sad.

I haven't been since the late 80's when my parents had a caravan in Wich Fach. I'd wander across the dunes into Porthcawl and buy loads of cheap cider to impress the Rhondda girls.

I first fell in love there. Her name was Rebecca and she was from the Graig in Pontypridd. We used to have drift wood fires on the beach and the flames would dance blue due to the salt, and then we'd go to that old rifle range and do the things we did.

I've no idea what became of her.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jan 5, 2009)

Its all in the process of being redeveloped.  The Council and landowner (they have a 60 / 40 split) Have gone out to tender for developers to redevelop the whole of the fair area and the harbour, together with the salt lake car park that is also an eye sore.  Its so over due its untrue. Porthcawl needs a massive injection of investment to turn its fortunes around.  I have lived here 30 years on and off, but its always been home really.  The coastline is stunning at the rest bay / pink bay end, but its always had trecco and the fair dragging it down to the other end.  The sooner this end is redeveloped the better.  The only shame is that the harbour is only being developed in a minor way as opposed to taking the opportunity to do a large scale marina development.  I think Porthcawl could have attracted a large scale marina and done well out of it.  However, no doubt that the credit crunch will put back any actual development on the ground for a good few years.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2009)

Some Porthcawl photos:




























This luxury development may have impressed the Royal Society of Architects in Wales, but the locals have remained unimpressed, dubbing it it 'the bottle bank'.

http://www.urban75.org/photos/wales/porthcawl-seaside-town.html


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 6, 2009)

I nearly DIED there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purplex (Jan 6, 2009)

It had what seemed like the single most dangerous fairground ride of all time. It was a rollercoaster that was just one big circle, seemed like a good idea until you realised they would leave you hanging upside down for an indeterminate period of time, with a stupid thin piece of metal (carriage roof) separating you from certain death (and your money) - genuinely petrifying stuff to a 10 year old. Went a couple of times in the early 80s and other than that stupid ride absolutely loved the place.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jan 6, 2009)

purplex said:


> It had what seemed like the single most dangerous fairground ride of all time. It was a rollercoaster that was just one big circle, seemed like a good idea until you realised they would leave you hanging upside down for an indeterminate period of time, with a stupid thin piece of metal (carriage roof) separating you from certain death (and your money) - genuinely petrifying stuff to a 10 year old. Went a couple of times in the early 80s and other than that stupid ride absolutely loved the place.



That would be the 'Enterprise' ride - cue Mars 'pump up the volume' as the ride went around!


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jan 6, 2009)

editor said:


> Some Porthcawl photos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just looking at those photos drives home how much potential Porthcawl has. It just needs a massive injection of investment. the buildings around the harbour are wasted at the moment. great coastlien and as a 'local' i love the bottle bank development. it certainly beats a mock historical pastiche. its not the greatest design in the world but it is definately foreward looking, which is what the town needs. A few more developments like that together with public spending on community uses could make a massive difference. if only.


----------



## lunatrick (Jan 11, 2009)

for some reason Porthcawl has always been run down and shit at Coney beach. Personally I prefer the rugged and relatively unspoilt Rest bay a mile down the coast.


----------



## Marc_BYL (Mar 10, 2010)

*Porthcawl characters!*

Hello all,

I am a television producer attempting to develop a documentary series based in Porthcawl; i am currently on the hunt for entertaining and intriguing characters and organisations within the area. Please do drop me a line if you know of anyone. 

Please drop me a line at marc@biteyerlegs.co.uk

Any help would be much appreciated.

Many thanks,

Marc.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 10, 2010)

Marc_BYL said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a television producer attempting to develop a documentary series based in Porthcawl; i am currently on the hunt for entertaining and intriguing characters and organisations within the area. Please do drop me a line if you know of anyone.
> 
> ...



how much you paying?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 11, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> That looks so sad.
> 
> I haven't been since the late 80's when my parents had a caravan in Wich Fach. I'd wander across the dunes into Porthcawl and buy loads of cheap cider to impress the Rhondda girls.
> 
> ...




like shooting you mean ?


----------



## lewislewis (Mar 12, 2010)

Personally I think Barry Island has more potential than Porthcawl, but Porthcawl did have the International Miners' Eisteddfod with Paul Robeson joining in by trans-atlantic link, which is pretty amazing.


----------



## llantwit (Mar 12, 2010)

Porthcawl also has the really quite good poet Robert Minhinnick.
As you were.


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Mar 25, 2010)

> and as a 'local' i love the bottle bank development. it certainly beats a mock historical pastiche. its not the greatest design in the world but it is definately foreward looking, which is what the town needs.



Sorry, Waterloowelshy - it may be forward looking, but that's about the best that can be said of it.  It's pure ugly and it dominates the Front.  A terrible waste of an opportunity, reminiscent of the good intentions that gave us a tarmac beach.  

Here's hoping the new Coney Beach development will enhance Porthcawl - but I'm not holding my breath, not if the same people responsible for granting the planning permission for that monster have any say in it - which they probably will, Porthcawl Council being what it is.

On a happier note - on the subject of beaches - Pink Bay, Sker and Newton Burrows do it for me


----------



## Belushi (Mar 25, 2010)

I was astonished as a ten year old to discover New York also had a Coney Beach, and wondered whether the funfair was as good


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Mar 26, 2010)

I spent a season working one of the rides at Coney Beach back in the 70's - it was a great job for a 14 year old, shit pay but the rides were free.  

It was the year there was a terrible accident on the ride next to mine.  I can't remember its name, but I used to go on it a lot - it had two large baskets which revolved around each other while ascending to almost vertical.  Someone eased themselves upwards so far that their head extended over the top, hitting the control booth on the way back round.  Horrific.

I also remember the Enterprise ride which I took my then partner's two kids on.  That feeling of hanging upside down, the ground far below, no centrifugal force to stick you to your seat, was truly terrifying.  It was a case of never ever again for all of us.


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 7, 2010)

Porthcawl really makes Blackpool look like St Tropez. 

Ive been there for a few miners fortnights as a kid-it used to be called Pakamak Bay and HiyaButt Bay as a kid. I've also had a few mad sessions at El Trecco....god what a hell hole. I remember the joy riders on a caravan site FFS.

Also I think Ive had a few nights at was it Stoneleigh club. Jesus wept....the memories!


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 8, 2010)

I was sent to live with my father and stepmother in Porthcawl as a teenager in the early eighties and I absolutely loved that fair. My step siblings said it wasn't cool to go there so rather than look uncool I used to sneak off and spend ages there just eyeing up the teenage boys that worked on the rides. I used to tell my family that I had been in the library!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 8, 2010)

My mate wangled a press pass to get free access to The Elvis festival they have up there every year. He just told the guy he had a production company and wanted to make a film. Gotta give him credit for the quick thinking haha
People come from all over the world, mental really. It's the second biggest Elvis fan gathering in the world apparently.


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 8, 2010)

It was actually quite a nice place to be a teenager I thought, much better than where I had come from. I learned to drink and socialise with people in that there Porthcawl and have fond memories of it...now that is!


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2010)

I've just posted a new little feature celebrating Coney Beach's 90th birthday, with bigger versions of the photos:
http://www.urban75.org/blog/coney-beach-amusement-park-south-wales-90-years-old/


----------



## Flagwaver (Aug 27, 2010)

editor said:


>


 
One for all you Crusties!


----------



## TaffUptheSmoke (Mar 31, 2013)

suzee blue cheese said:


> I spent a season working one of the rides at Coney Beach back in the 70's - it was a great job for a 14 year old, shit pay but the rides were free.
> 
> It was the year there was a terrible accident on the ride next to mine. I can't remember its name, but I used to go on it a lot - it had two large baskets which revolved around each other while ascending to almost vertical. Someone eased themselves upwards so far that their head extended over the top, hitting the control booth on the way back round. Horrific.
> 
> I also remember the Enterprise ride which I took my then partner's two kids on. That feeling of hanging upside down, the ground far below, no centrifugal force to stick you to your seat, was truly terrifying. It was a case of never ever again for all of us.


 
wonder if we know each other i was working on a ride next to that one that day - think it was called the scat or something - worked for pat evans £1.25 a day !!! don't remember there being another girl only guys - i was 14 as well, but local. Remember them just mopping up the blood after they took him away and throwing the cloths under the ride and sure they started it up again couple hours later!! prob too late to reply now as think you posted few years ago.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 2, 2013)

I used to go there every christmas in the 80's as a kid to watch Stan Stennett doing Pantomime.........i bluddy loved it


----------



## bendeus (Apr 2, 2013)

davesgcr said:


> Excellent pictures ! Looks like its brother park in Brooklyn - very sad really that its not getting the investment - thoguh we can but hope.
> 
> 
> Havent been for well over 30 years but it used to be a highlight of a day out for an hour in the fair.! (that and the miniature railway that used to run at right angles to the fair - along the promenade.
> ...



Ex-colleague/friend of mine from Mountain Ash was determined to buy a static down Trecco Bay if she ever won the Lottery. The plan was that she'd move there with her Yorkshire terrier and ditch the husband. I did ask whether or not she wanted anything grander given the millions at her disposal, but no, she just wanted the static down Trecco for her and her pooch


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 3, 2013)

They used to do firework displays in season at Porthcawl - always a good evening out (by hired coach) - there was a sort of concrete amphitheatre where you sat on concrete benches in the freezing cold.!.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2015)

I'm having a rather unpleasant email conversation with the new marketing department for Coney Beach Porthcawl.

They wrote to me demanding I 'rename' my photos and seem to think that I'm merely here to be an extension of their pushy PR activities.

I offered to redress the balance and come up and retake photos in a month of their choice (they'd just have to cover the train fare), but that only got me an aggressive email back, saying that my photos have been "mis-representing " them for years.

"And you think that is fair or legal?," he bizarrely added.

He then launched into a tirade about my "ill informed views" and "an overwhelming lack of understanding about the things you are shooting," which ended with a lecture that I "don't have the relevant experience" to take pictures for them. Not sure what experience you need there, but he's entitled to his opinion, I guess.

"A tough pill to swallow no doubt, but ultimately an undeniable fact," he added. The email ended with what looked like some sort of veiled threat.

Way to go, Coney Beach! A perfect lesson in self destructing PR and how to alienate someone who had always thought rather fondly of the place.


----------



## Belushi (May 27, 2015)

lol


----------



## Belushi (May 27, 2015)

So have they done it up or are they just shouting at anyone who points out that it's always been a bit of a shithole?


----------



## editor (May 27, 2015)

Belushi said:


> So have they done it up or are they just shouting at anyone who points out that it's always been a bit of a shithole?


I've no idea. He was too busy SHOUTING at me. They've got a new website though, with a video showing a rather underpopulated funfair.



The thing, is I honestly wish the place the best and hope that it does well, and I would have been happy to come up and photograph it in a more flattering light. 

He's obviously entitled to turn down my offer, but the ensuing lecture about my supposed lack of ability was just weird, and rather nasty.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2015)

No, he's not finished with me yet. No, sir. 

He's still banging on about my "sins as a photo journo web guy" (i.e. not taking photos that help promote his personal business interests), and finishes off with a bizarre comparison about him coming to London and "taking pictures of used contraceptives in the back alleys." 

Boy, am I going off Coney Beach. I was going to visit over the summer too.


----------



## Belushi (May 27, 2015)

Hang on, Bonathan hasn't gone into PR has he?


----------



## Chilli.s (May 27, 2015)

editor said:


> No, he's not finished with me yet. No, sir.
> 
> He's still banging on about my "sins as a photo journo web guy" (i.e. not taking photos that help promote his personal business interests), and finishes off with a bizarre comparison about him coming to London and "taking pictures of used contraceptives in the back alleys."
> 
> Boy, am I going off Coney Beach. I was going to visit over the summer too.


 
Point out to him that his website has the Ty Hafan Rainbow Run photo up twice, where it should be and as Donkey Rides. Possibly he should test the website before launch, like a real PR firm.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> Point out to him that his website has the Ty Hafan Rainbow Run photo up twice, where it should be and as Donkey Rides. Possibly he should test the website before launch, like a real PR firm.


The caption of "undefined" isn't too informative either. Mind you, it has. "ice cream to sink a battleship."


----------



## Chilli.s (May 27, 2015)

I suppose a battleship could be sunk with a dollop of ice cream.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> I suppose a battleship could be sunk with a dollop of ice cream.


That would be a more interesting seaside attraction, for sure.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 8, 2015)

And no fun




oldskool faggots and mushy




tesco hamburgers awaiting their fate (allegedly)




totally treco


----------



## Tankus (Jun 8, 2015)

Porthcawl in the distance




waiting for the big one 







treco in the distance , from Ogmore


----------



## Tankus (Jun 8, 2015)

....was at Barry Island this morning ....flaming June and its a ghost town  (going to get rid of my new polaroid filter ...the variations too harsh ) utterly closed





















end of the line


----------



## Tankus (Jun 8, 2015)

could almost be greece ....


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2015)

I never did hear back from Coney Beach's charismatic and welcoming PR people.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 24, 2015)

I do like the Porthcawl thread :thumbs :


----------



## 1927 (Aug 24, 2015)

http://www.walesoncraic.com/barry-island-to-sue-banksy-for-dismaland-idea/


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 6, 2015)

We were at the Elvis fest a few years back -- festivaldeb's a massive fan of fifties rock n roll. Some of those images are familiar from then .....

(I always thought Chuck Berry was far superior to Elvis myself, but there you go!  )


----------



## Tankus (Sep 13, 2015)

Just realised that my photo of Roberts mushy peas and faggots is the same one as in eds .(bobs)..just with a lick of paint ....


----------

